# What kind of bike is this?



## KansasJack (Sep 13, 2022)

A guy online is trying to identify this bike. I think I’ve seen that type of handlebar setup before but the name and model isn’t coming to mind.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 13, 2022)

KansasJack said:


> A guy online is trying to identify this bike. I think I’ve seen that type of handlebar setup before but the name and model isn’t coming to mind.
> 
> View attachment 1695358



Columbia polo or play bike I believe I cant make out the head badge. There may have been a few others with similar handlebars


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 13, 2022)

I believe that is an Iverson headbadge. I'm not sure of the model.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 13, 2022)

I was wondering if it was Iverson but Columbia did have a similar bike and the headbadge wasn't that different.
Maybe a Drag Stripper?


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Sep 30, 2022)

Either an Iverson Road Runner or  Iverson Rebel 500. - It has the Iverson Sticker Headbadge.


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 30, 2022)

It is an Iverson, I bet the model was a Roadrunner.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 30, 2022)

KansasJack said:


> A guy online is trying to identify this bike. I think I’ve seen that type of handlebar setup before but the name and model isn’t coming to mind.
> 
> View attachment 1695358



Who is the guy? Paul from the wonder years?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 30, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I was wondering if it was Iverson but Columbia did have a similar bike and the headbadge wasn't that different.
> Maybe a Drag Stripper?



Are you still in the hospital ? You're a mad man not sure you can be stopped. Hope the neck is doing better.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes, with that funky triple-tree fork, it's an Iverson. The one in these pictures is a "Highspeed" model.


----------

